# Flying Bucks! Ain't No Such Thing As Flying Bucks!



## DRB1313 (Sep 3, 2009)

Well at Cades Cove there is!!
I ended up getting series of 4 different Bucks Jumping a fence.
Heck, I even got a Bear jumping a fence
May have over saturated this one, Let me know.
99.99999%Full Frame 70-200@125mm f2.8@1/250sec. ISO800 plus some sloppy clone work.
Hope Ya Enjoy


----------



## Lee Woodie (Sep 3, 2009)

What do they call that critter a fence hopper Great capture and composition


----------



## FERAL ONE (Sep 3, 2009)

saturation looks good to me bro !!! rich , good color and perfect light !!!  sweet shot , you gotta be proud !!!


----------



## mauk trapper (Sep 3, 2009)

That is great!


----------



## StriperAddict (Sep 3, 2009)

David, the word 'sloppy' just doesn't come to mind (in any of your shots), this one's a keeper!  Perfect capture!


----------



## quinn (Sep 3, 2009)

Very sweet shot.I hope to see the same thing ....on the 12th


----------



## cornpile (Sep 3, 2009)

Thats mag material,you got to have a fast finger to get that shot


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 3, 2009)

UP UP and AWAY hey ya need a multi colored hot air ballon in the back ground   J/K really nice


----------



## Beanie24 (Sep 3, 2009)

"I'm outta here,that crazy man with the camera is at it again"
Great shot!


----------



## Freddy (Sep 3, 2009)

Favorite Yet. 
Note to self - get out and take some pics.


----------



## wvdawg (Sep 3, 2009)

Great action- beautiful shot.  Can I follow you around in about 8 days?


----------



## DRB1313 (Sep 3, 2009)

wvdawg said:


> Great action- beautiful shot.  Can I follow you around in about 8 days?



If you are going up there, let me know, I can save you some searching around.


----------



## Crickett (Sep 3, 2009)




----------



## Melissa (Sep 3, 2009)

very cool!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 3, 2009)

Great shot, David!!!


----------



## leo (Sep 3, 2009)

reall fine shot!!


----------



## mlbfish (Sep 3, 2009)

Perfect timing. That's an awesome shot David.


----------



## DRB1313 (Sep 3, 2009)

Thanks Ya'll very much!!


----------



## Hoss (Sep 3, 2009)

Saw the thread title and was pretty certain what was coming.  I wasn't disappointed, DRB.  Fine job on that one and I don't know that I'd call it sloppy cloning.



Freddy said:


> Note to self - get out and take some pics.


 
Can I borrow your note?  I need to do that too.

Hoss


----------



## pdsniper (Sep 3, 2009)

As usual Awesome Picture


----------



## JasonF (Sep 3, 2009)

DRB1313 said:


> If you are going up there, let me know, I can save you some searching around.


----------



## Browtine (Sep 3, 2009)

Nice. I agree, not oversaturated at all.


----------



## GAranger1403 (Sep 4, 2009)

Man, how do you do it? Another great shot!


----------



## DRB1313 (Sep 4, 2009)

JasonF said:


>



I hooked you up in your very own thread Jason.
I'm going to try and meet up with you on that Thurs.
I got your pm, I'm just trying to work it in.


----------



## TNGIRL (Sep 5, 2009)

Your shots of Cades Coves are really really nice. It's just an hr and a half up 411 hwy from my house. So I go thru there several times a yr when able. The wildlife there is much enjoyed. Then in the spring the flowers join in! I've enjoyed looking at all your shots from there!


----------



## sgahunter (Sep 5, 2009)

*i got a picture of a flying deer a few years ago*

here is my flyin deer picture


----------



## bristol_bound (Sep 23, 2009)

Just awesome!


----------



## Pilgrim (Sep 24, 2009)

AWEsome!!!


----------



## Browtine (Sep 25, 2009)

FERAL ONE said:


> saturation looks good to me bro !!! rich , good color and perfect light !!!  sweet shot , you gotta be proud !!!



Exactly what he said... The only thing missin' is a hole from one of my arrows and a good blood trail! 

Edit: Ok, just realized that this is an "oldie" and I've already replied... duh.


----------

